# nice kitty pics



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

couple of pictures of the latest addition to the family


----------



## southtxspirit (Apr 10, 2012)

*Beautiful!!!*

*Congratulation dude! That is a beautiful machine you have there! You'll have some fun with it! Drive safe and take care!! *


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

Thank you! So far it's been a joy to have and quite an experience with the attention it gets!


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

*The title of your posting was misleading. I just had to look. *

*Nice car by the way. *


----------

